# usr/ports/java/jdk16



## JamesHayek (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello all,

     I am very new to FreeBSD and learn a little more each day though the use of Man pages as well as "the Google" and forums.

I have been running into issues installing Java for my FreeBSD system. (FreeBSD 7 i386)

(Side Note: I am trying to get esmska to run properly to automate SMS messages to update and notify accounts on specific dates and times)

Originally upon installing Java I was prompted with a message to download the appropriate files and place them in my /usr/ports/distfiles directory and rerun the make install command.

I have done this and after words I was prompted with even more "Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16" error messages. Up until this point I was able to find what was wrong and install what I needed to rerun the make command.

Unfortunately this time around I have a issue that I don't know how to tackle... I couldnt find anything in Google that would help and nothing in the manuals.
(If I am wrong I apologize; if pointed in the right direction I will read thoroughly and try to resolve) 

I can not figure out what is missing or what I need to install to resolve this error message:



```
jameshayekserv# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16
jameshayekserv# whoami
root
jameshayekserv# make install && make clean
===>  Patching for jdk-1.6.0.3p4_13
chmod: j2se/src/share/classes/com/sun/xml/internal/bind/v2/doc-files/: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```



Would anyone have a clue as to what causes this issue? x(


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2009)

Why don't you install java/diablo-jdk16?


----------



## JamesHayek (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, I actually tried that and got another error message. I am not sure what I am doing wrong...

I navigated to the ports directory and ran the make install command. Since it was already installed I had to make deinstall and then make reinstall

Below is what I entered and got back:

```
jameshayekserv# make install && make clean
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
===>  Extracting for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
=> MD5 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_21-2009p.zip.
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>  Patching for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>  Configuring for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
===>  Installing for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on executable: javavm - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
Updating time zones...done
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if java/diablo-jdk16 already installed
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of java/diablo-jdk16
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
jameshayekserv# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for java/diablo-jdk16
===>   Deinstalling diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
pkg_delete: package 'diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
esmska-0.13.0
jameshayekserv# make reinstall && make clean
===>  Installing for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on executable: javavm - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
Updating time zones...mv: rename /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/work/tzupdater-1.3.21-2009p/zi to /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16/work/diablo-
jdk1.6.0_07/jre/lib/zi: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
jameshayekserv#
```

now, the directory is there... just not the /zi (i am assuming it is a file but cant find it anywhere)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 20, 2009)

I usually avoid Updating TZ.... I hate searching that tzupdate... thing....

try `# make clean config install`
without tzupdate


----------



## JamesHayek (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. I issued the command:


```
make clean config install TZUPDATE=off
```

But I received another error. I searched the net once again and decided to update my ports tree.

Now, I don't know how to update the entire ports tree just yet but I did figure out to update that port itself.

I used the command:


```
portmaster -u /usr/ports/java/jdk16
```

FreeBSD did its thing and ran for quite sometime, it eventually stopped saying:


```
rm: /usr/ports/java/jdk16/work/j2se/src/share/classes/com/sun/xml/internal/bind/v2/bytecode: Directory not empty (along with many other directories in its path)
```
After being side tracked from work in the office (doesn't it stink?) I was logged out of ssh.
After logging back in I entered the port directory /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16

I re-ran the make install && make clean command and it returned with no issues. This was very pleasing to find. 

Once I get home I will run esmska and see if I have any issues although I do not think I should since I was able to install Java (and thats what it needs to run)

I cant thank you enough for your help and knowledge, I hope this forum helps other people out as much as it helped me.

Once I am home and return to the physical machine I will re-run esmska and update everyone with the news.


----------

